# Husky air nailers



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone have any feedback on Husky brand air tools? Home Depot is running three nailers, 1 brad nailer, 1 finish nailer and a crown stapler for $99 It's not like I'm going into business building cabinets and such, just hobby projects.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably fine. I got a deal like that with a set of Bostitch from Lowes. All always work great. Look about the same.


----------

